# Currant study



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hypos don't be eager for treatment or try for a lower TSH level.

In a current study - "A less active thyroid may mean more years added to your life, "September 1, 2010

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_102875.html Wednesday,

You luck hypos!


----------

